# لنا سؤال



## شوقي سمير (22 أغسطس 2006)

يا عباد المسيح لنا سؤال
نريد جوابه ممن وعاه
اذا مات الاله بفعل قوم
اماتوه فهل هذا اله
وعجبا لقبر ضم ربا
واعجب منه بطن قد حواه
والله ..... ندعو لكم بالهدايه


----------



## نصراني اسلم وعرف الحق (22 أغسطس 2006)

*أعباد المسيح لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه ..إذا مات الإله بصنع قوم أماتوه فما هذا الإله؟ وهل أرضاه ما نالوه منه فبشراهم إذا نالوا رضاه؟ و إن سخط الذي فعلوه فيه فقوتهم إذا أوهت قواه؟ وهل بقي الوجود بلا إله سميع يستجيب لمن دعاه؟ و هل خلت الطباق السبع لما ثوى تحت التراب و قد علاه؟ و هل خلت العوالم من إله يدبرها و قد سُمّرَتْ يداه؟ و كيف تخلت الأملاك عنه بنصرهم و قد سمعوا بكاه؟ و كيف أطاقت الخشبات حمل الإله الحق شداً على قفاه؟ و كيف دنا الحديد إليه حتى يخالطه و يلحقه أذاه؟ و كيف تمكنت أيدي عداه و طالت حيث قد صفعوا قفاه؟ و هل عاد المسيح إلى حياة أم المحيي له ربك سواه؟ و يا عجبا لقبر ضم رباً و أعجب منه بطن قد حواه! أقام هناك تسعاً من شهور لدى الظلمات من حيض غذاه. و شق الفرج مولوداً صغيراً ضعيفاً فاتحاً للثدى فاه. و يأكل ثم يشرب ثم يأتي بلازم ذاك هل هذا إله؟ تعالى الله عن إفك النصارى سيسأل كلهم عما افتراه أعباد الصليب لأي معنى يعظم أو يقبح من رماه؟ و هل تقضى العقول بغير كسر و إحراق له و لمن بغاه؟ إذا ركب الإلكه عليه كرهاً و قد شدت لتسمير يداه فذاك المركب الملعون حقا فدسه لا تبسه إذ تراه يهان. عليه رب الخلق طَرا و تعبده! فإنك من عداه. فإن عظمته من أجل أن قد حوى رب العباد و قد علاه. و قد فقد الصليب فإن رأينا له شكلا تذكرنا سناه! فهلا للقبور سجدت طرا لضم القبر ربك في حشاه! فيا عبد المسيح أفق فهذا بدايته وهذا منتهاه.*​


----------



## ToMa (22 أغسطس 2006)

*الى متى تظلون كالقطيع الذى يسيرونه حسبما يريدون ؟؟؟*

*اين هى عقولكم ؟؟؟*

*هل من فروض الاسلام عليكم عدم اعمال العقل ؟؟؟*

*لماذا تعودتم على قص ولزق الموضوع الواحد الاف المرات ؟؟؟*

*ولكننى سأقول لكم جملة واحدة ربما تفهموا ولو لمرة واحدة فى حياتكم*

*عند تجسد السيد المسيح اتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت ولكنه اتحاد وليس تحديد*

*لان الله غير محدود *

*افهموا تلك الجملة جيدا قبل ان تسألوا مرة اخرى*​


----------



## فارس (24 أغسطس 2006)

نحن الذين لا نعمل عقولنا ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
سبحان الله
لو اعملتم انتم عقولكم للحظات فقط لعرفتم الحق
ولكن الشيطان دائما يزين الباطل
اما بخصوص اتحاد الاهوت مع الناسوت فهذه خرافات ابتدعها كبرائكم ليضحكوا عليكم بها 
دائما ما تستخدمون القياسات الفاسده والغريبه!!
اعمل بما تنصح به ..شغل عقلك


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*نقول يا شوقي سمير ولا نصراني

سبق وحذرتك اني لو مش غيرت اسمك خلال 48 ساعة ها يتحذف

ودلوقتي حالا ها احذفه

ده بالنسبة للاسم

اما المواضيع اللي شغال ترميها في كل مكان في المنتدي 

فا نحن لانقبل التشتت عاوز تناقش وتدافع ادخل اي موضوع واتكلم با احترام وسوف تجد كل احترام منا

احترامي ..*


----------



## VIRUSH34 (25 أغسطس 2006)

ToMa قال:


> *الى متى تظلون كالقطيع الذى يسيرونه حسبما يريدون ؟؟؟*​
> 
> *اين هى عقولكم ؟؟؟*​
> *هل من فروض الاسلام عليكم عدم اعمال العقل ؟؟؟*​
> ...


 


فلنفترض ان كل كلامك صحيح وان ربكم فدى نفسه من اجل خطاياكم ..
فلماذا تذهبون الى القس ليغفر لكم ؟؟ و ما فائدة الفداء لو ان هناك جدوى من محوي الذنوب
بغير فداء؟؟ لماذا لم يغفر لهم الرب بالذهاب الى القس و لا ما كانش في قس و انتم الفتم هذا الشئ؟؟

لماذا لم يغفر الرب لكم كما غفر ليونس عندما كان في بطن الحوت بدون فداء ؟؟!!


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

ايه الغباء هذا؟ الى متى تبقون كالحمير تمشون خلف اكاذيب شيوخكم و خرافات الاسلام؟

تحدي لكم اذا اتيتم بنص من الكتاب المقدس كله يقول ان الهنا قلت او مات

ما هذا التخلف يا امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم





> فلماذا تذهبون الى القس ليغفر لكم ؟؟


 
قس مين الي يغفر الخطايا يا ابني؟ هات نص من الكتاب يقول بأن القس يغفر الخطايا؟

فعلا ناس مغوشة!!!


----------



## VIRUSH34 (27 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock


*لا تغير السالفة المهم في النهاية لماذا لم يغفر الله لاجدادكم بدون فداء كما يغفر لكم الان ..؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2006)

VIRUSH34 قال:


> My Rock
> 
> 
> *لا تغير السالفة المهم في النهاية لماذا لم يغفر الله لاجدادكم بدون فداء كما يغفر لكم الان ..؟؟*


 
بشرفك هو هذا سؤال؟ الله لم يغفر بدون فداء و غفر لنا بالفداء, اين السؤال اذا؟


----------



## عبد مسلم (28 أغسطس 2006)

طيب يا ماي روك الفهلوي

أنا عندي سؤال اخر: هل الرب عاجز عن الغفران بدون فداء عشان يضحي بابنه -كما زعمتوا- ؟ اذا كان عاجز فكيف يكون رب ، و اذا لا فلماذا يفديه؟!!!!!!


----------



## عبد مسلم (28 أغسطس 2006)

طيب يا ماي روك الفهلوي

أنا عندي سؤال اخر: هل الرب عاجز عن الغفران بدون فداء عشان يضحي بابنه -كما زعمتوا- ؟ اذا كان عاجز فكيف يكون رب ، و اذا لا فلماذا يضحي فيه ؟!!!!!!


----------



## Fadie (28 أغسطس 2006)

يا عبد يا مسلم حين تكلم ابن ملك الملوك و رب الارباب تعرف مقامك انك عبد ولا تتطاول على اسيادك يا عبد

هو ليس عاجز على ان يغفر الخطايا بدون فداء و لكن هو من قال ان غفران الخطايا لا يكون الا بسفك الدم


----------



## My Rock (28 أغسطس 2006)

عبد مسلم قال:


> طيب يا ماي روك الفهلوي
> 
> أنا عندي سؤال اخر: هل الرب عاجز عن الغفران بدون فداء عشان يضحي بابنه -كما زعمتوا- ؟ اذا كان عاجز فكيف يكون رب ، و اذا لا فلماذا يضحي فيه ؟!!!!!!


 
طيب يا محمدي

انت بذلك تقول ان الله عاجز عن غفران الخطايا بدون حسنات؟

الله ليس عاجز عن الغفران يدون فداء, لكن الله عادل و عقاب الخطيئة موت بحسب الكاتب المقدس

لا يوجد قانون حتى في وقتنا الحالي يبرأ المجرم دون فدية او عقاب!


----------



## ma7aba (28 أغسطس 2006)

سؤال للمسلمين هل الله عاجز أن يجعل الكل مؤمن به بدون ارسال رسل 
الجواب بالطبع لا وجوابنا على سؤالكم بالطبع لا ولكن هناك حكمة بكل شيء يجب أن نفهمها أن ثمن الخطيئة هو الموت كي تكون لك رادع اما إذا بدوا يغفر على الماشي ماعاد عندك رادع ببساطة


----------



## عبد مسلم (29 أغسطس 2006)

أولا: أريد أن تشرح لي معنى الايمان الذي قصدته في كلامك؟​ 
الامر الاخر و هو: لماذا كان الرادع-كما تزعم- بقتل المسيح، أليس من العدل أن لا يعاقب أحد بخطيئة غيره، فقياسك هذا خاطئ لأن الكلام الذي قلته في الايمان يخص كل فرد و كل فرد يتحمل مسؤلية نفسه و هذا هو العدل-تعالى الله عن الظلم-، لكن ما قلته في المسيح مخالف لذلك حيث أنه تحمل مسؤلية بقية الخلق.​


----------



## ma7aba (29 أغسطس 2006)

> أولا: أريد أن تشرح لي معنى الايمان الذي قصدته في كلامك؟


بكل مابشر به الأنبياء
وبشأن الردع يبدوا انك تتجاهل ان المسيح قام باليوم الثالث


----------



## عبد مسلم (30 أغسطس 2006)

أجوبتك تحتاج الى توضيح ​ 
قلت ان الايمان هو بكل ما بشر به الأنبياء، فمن هم الانبياء و بماذا بشروا؟​ 
اما العبارة الاخرى و هي ان المسيح قام باليوم الثالث، فهي عبارة غامضة و غير مفهومة
وضح أكثر من فضلك!!!​


----------



## ma7aba (30 أغسطس 2006)

> أجوبتك تحتاج الى توضيح
> 
> 
> قلت ان الايمان هو بكل ما بشر به الأنبياء، فمن هم الانبياء و بماذا بشروا؟


رح سهلك ياها هل الله عاجز بأن يجعل جميع البشر يؤمنون بما جاء به نبي الإسلام بدون ان يرسل هذا النبي 


> اما العبارة الاخرى و هي ان المسيح قام باليوم الثالث، فهي عبارة غامضة و غير مفهومة


ماهو غير المفهوم


----------



## عضوة جديدة (5 سبتمبر 2006)

انا اللي عايزه أسأل انتم بقي لما بتخطئوا وعايزين ربنا يغفر لكم بتسفكوا دماء ايه يالظبط
مع اني لم اعلم ان المسيحين يسفكوا الدماء علشان يتغفر ليهم خطاياهم
طب انتم بقي بتقتلوا مي ن بالضبط
اخواتكم مثلا
حاجه غريبه


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> انا اللي عايزه أسأل انتم بقي لما بتخطئوا وعايزين ربنا يغفر لكم بتسفكوا دماء ايه يالظبط
> مع اني لم اعلم ان المسيحين يسفكوا الدماء علشان يتغفر ليهم خطاياهم
> طب انتم بقي بتقتلوا مي ن بالضبط
> اخواتكم مثلا
> حاجه غريبه


 
*نحن لا نسفك دم احد كما حلل البعض...*

*المهم يا ريت لو ما تخرجي عن الموضوع و اا عندك سؤال خارجي اطرحيه في موضوع مستقل*


----------



## Fadie (5 سبتمبر 2006)

​


> انا اللي عايزه أسأل انتم بقي لما بتخطئوا وعايزين ربنا يغفر لكم بتسفكوا دماء ايه يالظبط
> مع اني لم اعلم ان المسيحين يسفكوا الدماء علشان يتغفر ليهم خطاياهم
> طب انتم بقي بتقتلوا مي ن بالضبط
> اخواتكم مثلا
> ...




كان هذا قديما حين يخطأ الانسان يذبح ذبيحة و لكن الان قد مات عنا الذبيح الاعظم و حررنا من قيود الخطية

يسوع المسيح الملك المتوج بأكليل الشوك فوق خشبة الصليب

له المجد​


----------



## استفانوس (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*انت تقول انك عبد
فعندما تصبح ابن سوف يكشف لك الرب عدله ورحمته
اما اذا بقيت عبدا
فليس عليك الى ماانت عليه
لان العبيد ينامون خارج اللملكة وليس من حقهم التدخل في شؤون المملكة*


----------



## عضوة جديدة (5 سبتمبر 2006)

انت بتقول يافادي
كان هذا قديما حين يخطأ الانسان يذبح ذبيحة و لكن الان قد مات عنا الذبيح الاعظم و حررنا من قيود الخطية

وايه اللي عرفك ان كان قديما بس عايزة الدليل من الانجيل
واما بالنسبه لفريد
فاقول لك نحن عباد الله وسيدنا عيسي عليه السلام عبد الله ورسوله
وانتم ليسوا ابناء الله
قال تعالي
"قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد"


----------



## Fadie (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Exo 12:5 تَكُونُ لَكُمْ شَاةً صَحِيحَةً ذَكَرا ابْنَ سَنَةٍ تَاخُذُونَهُ مِنَ الْخِرْفَانِ اوْ مِنَ الْمَوَاعِزِ. 
Exo 12:6 وَيَكُونُ عِنْدَكُمْ تَحْتَ الْحِفْظِ الَى الْيَوْمِ الرَّابِعَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هَذَا الشَّهْرِ. ثُمَّ يَذْبَحُهُ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ جَمَاعَةِ اسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ.​Exo 12:7 وَيَاخُذُونَ مِنَ الدَّمِ وَيَجْعَلُونَهُ عَلَى الْقَائِمَتَيْنِ وَالْعَتَبَةِ الْعُلْيَا فِي الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي يَاكُلُونَهُ فِيهَا.

كانت هذه هى بداية وجود الذبائح يوم اتى الملاك المهلك ليهلك الابكار

ثم اصبحت هذه هى عبادتهم و يمكنك قراءة سفر اللاويين بأكمله ففيه كل هذه التشريعات و صفات الشاة التى تذبح و كل الامور المتعلقة بكيفية تقديم الذبيحة بيد رئيس الكهنة و ما يحدث داخل قدس الاقداس و حتى تحركات الكاهن فى داخل القدس مرصودة بالضبط

عندك كتاب مقدس يا عضوة جديدة؟؟؟

لو معندكيش قولى و احطلك لينك لبرنامج الكتاب المقدس و اقرى فيه و صلى لربنا اسأليه هل دة فعلا كتابك ولا لاء

ربنا ينور طريقك و يرشدك لمعرفة الحق


----------



## عضوة جديدة (5 سبتمبر 2006)

استاذ فادي
 انت قلت ان فيه حاجات بتدبح لكن ماقلتش ليه الذبائح بتذبح
وانا سؤالي
ايه اللي بتعملوه علشان ربنا يغفرلكم
وابعتلي اللينك بتاع الكتاب المقدس


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> استاذ فادي
> انت قلت ان فيه حاجات بتدبح لكن ماقلتش ليه الذبائح بتذبح




ركزي شوي... الاخ فادي قال تذبح لمغفرة الخطايا!





> وانا سؤالي
> ايه اللي بتعملوه علشان ربنا يغفرلكم


 

الايمان بالرب يسوع المسيح كرب و مخلص شخصي و خلاصه للبشرية 





> وابعتلي اللينك بتاع الكتاب المقدس


 
http://www.elkalima.com/gna/index.htm


----------



## عضوة جديدة (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الحمد لله مركزة 
وفادي ماكتبش ذي ماانت بتقول ياروك
بس ياروك انا اللي عايزه دلوقتي فين النص اللي بيقول لما بتذبحوا الخطيئه بتتغفر
ياريت تكونوا فهمتوا قصدي


----------



## Fadie (6 سبتمبر 2006)

​خر 12:27 انكم تقولون هي ذبيحة فصح للرب الذي عبر عن بيوت بني اسرائيل في مصر لما ضرب المصريين وخلّص بيوتنا.فخرّ الشعب وسجدوا.

خر 29:14 واما لحم الثور وجلده وفرثه فتحرقها بنار خارج المحلّة.هو ذبيحة خطية

لا 4:3 ان كان الكاهن الممسوح يخطئ لاثم الشعب يقرّب عن خطيته التي اخطأ ثورا ابن بقر صحيحا للرب ذبيحة خطية.

لا 4:21 ثم يخرج الثور الى خارج المحلّة ويحرقه كما احرق الثور الاول.انه ذبيحة خطية المجمع

لا 4:25 ويأخذ الكاهن من دم ذبيحة الخطية باصبعه ويجعل على قرون مذبح المحرقة ثم يصبّ دمه الى اسفل مذبح المحرقة.

لا 4:29 ويضع يده على راس ذبيحة الخطية ويذبح ذبيحة الخطية في موضع المحرقة.

و اقرأى سفر اللاويين الاصحاحات الاولى لتعرفى اكثر

و خذى هذا النص

عب 9:22 وكل شيء تقريبا يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة​


----------



## My Rock (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*بعد ما رد الحبيب فادي, حاب انبهك يا عضوة انك ابتعدتي عن جوهر الموضوع...*


----------



## allahmhba (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بداية أقول هذه القصيدة نابعة من فكر إسلامي يجهل الإيمان المسيحي بالمطلق

أَعُبَّــادَ المَسِيحِ لَنَـا سُــؤَالٌ نُرِيدُ جَوَابَـهُ مَّمِنْ وَعَــاهُ
تفضل، بس المشكلة هي في طارح السؤال أن يكون قد وعاه فعلا، أما لو لم يكن قد وعاه فهذه مصيبة !
ثانياً نحن لسنا عبيداً     " لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا ... لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ "       يوحنا 15 :15


إذا مـاتَ الإِلــهُ بِصُنْع قومٍ أمَاتُوهُ فَمـا هذَا الإِلـهُ؟ 	
من أين هذا الافتراء يا ترى ؟ ألم تقرأ في الكتاب المقدس ولو لمرة واحدة ؟ حسنا اقرأ ولا تقل ما أنا بقارئ
1Ti 6:16 الَّذِي وَحْدَهُ لَهُ عَدَمُ الْمَوْتِ، سَاكِناً فِي نُورٍ لاَ يُدْنَى مِنْهُ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْكَرَامَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. آمِينَ. 
ثم يسقط الشيخ في خطأ لا يقع فيه طفل, ويقول أن الله " يصنع " قوم ! فهل الله يصنع أم يخلق القوم ؟ فإذا كان الله " يصنع " فمن الذي يخلق !؟؟ 
ابن الله السيد المسيح هو من صلب ومات على الصليب ليخلصنا من عبودية الخطيئة ويصالحنا مع الله الآب
ثم من هم الذين أماتوه ؟؟ هم أم هو الذي أراد بكل إرادته أن يموت ؟؟! ألم تقرأ :
" لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي "  (يوحنا 10 : 18) 
بل أن المسيح وبخ بيلاطس بقوة في قصره :
" فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تُكَلِّمُنِي؟ أَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي سُلْطَانًا أَنْ أَصْلِبَكَ وَسُلْطَانًا أَنْ أُطْلِقَكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: « لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ، لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لِذلِكَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَنِي إِلَيْكَ لَهُ خَطِيَّةٌ أَعْظَمُ» "  (يو 19 : 10-11)  
فلماذا لا تقرأ يا شيخ ؟ 
وهذا رابط يتحدث عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3836 

وَهَلْ أرضــاه ما نَالُـوهُ مِنْـهُ؟ فبُشْرَاهمْ إذا نالُوا رِضَــاهُ 
وما هو الذي نالوه منه ؟ هل تقصد الخلاص !؟؟
الإجابة : نعم للذين آمنوا به !


وَإِنْ سَخِـطَ الذي فَعَلُـوهُ فيـه فَقُـوَّتُهُمْ إِذًا أوْهَتْ قُـوَاهُ 
من أين أتيت بهذه الفرضية ؟ وحتى لو كانت فرضيتك صحيحة فهل تكون النتيجة أن قوتهم قد أوهت قواه ؟ عموماً سنكشفك في القادم ونكشف عدم علمك بأي شيء


وَهَلْ بَقِى الوُجُــودُ بِـلاَ إِلـهٍ سَمِيعٍ يَسْتَجِيبُ لَمِنْ دَعَـاهُ؟ 
وَهَلْ خَـلَتِ الطِّبَـاقُ السَّبْعُ لَمّـا ثَوَى تَحتَ التُّرَابِ، وَقَدْ عَلاَهُ 	
وَهَلْ خَـلَتِ الْعَـوَالُمِ مِن إِلـهٍ يُدَبِّرهَا، وَقَدْ سُمِرَتْ يَدَاهُ؟ 	
أولاً الله غير محدود وليس موجوداً في مكان ما محدود, ثانياً ابن الله يسوع المسيح هو الذي تجسد وهو الذي قدم ذاته لخلاصنا وليصالحنا مع الله الآب
تجسد السيد المسيح 
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/johnmes1.htm
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111122
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53359


وَكَيْـفَ تَخَـلْتِ الأَمْـلاَكُ عَنْهُ بِنَصْرِهِمُ، وَقَدْ سَمِعُوا بُـكاهُ؟ 	
1. من قال أن الأملاك تخلت عنه ؟
2. من قال أن الأملاك هي التي تتخلي عن الإله وليس الإله هو الذي يتخلي عنها ؟!
3. كيف للملائكة المخلوقة أن تنصر خالقها ؟!
4. أين بكى المسيح على الصليب ؟!!
5. ما علاقة سماع البكاء بنصرهم له ؟ أليس من الأجدر أن يمنعوا من أبكاه ؟! جل في علاه
كما قلنا السيد المسيح هو من اختار هذا الطريق


وكيف أطاقت الخشبات حمل الإلـ ـه الحق مشـدودا قفـاه؟ 	
وَكيْفَ دَنَـا الحَـدِيدُ إِلَيْهِ حَتَّى يُخَالِطَـهُ، وَيَلْحَقَــهُ أذَاهُ؟
السيد المسيح صلب ومات بالجسد فقط, ثم قام في اليوم الثالث وغلب الموت
كما أنه هو من أراد سير عملية الخلاص هكذا منذ البدء, وحتى منذ سقوط آدم في الخطيئة, وهناك الكثير الكثير من التنبؤات عن صلب السيد المسيح في العهد القديم, ومن يقرأ الكتاب المقدس يعرف ذلك


وَكيْـفَ تَمكْنَتْ أَيْـدِى عِـدَاهُ وَطَالتْ حَيْثُ قَدْ صَفَعُوا قَفَاهُ؟
يا مدلس أين في الكتاب المقدس هذا الكلام ؟


وَهَلْ عَـادَ المَسِيحُ إِلَى حَيَــاةٍ أَمَ المُحْيى لَــهُ رَب سِـوَاهُ؟ 	
السيد المسيح أزلي وموجود منذ البدء, وهو لم يترك إلوهيته حتى يعود إليها. راجع موضوع التجسد


وَيَا عَجَبــاً لِقَبْرٍ ضَـمَّ رَبــا وَأَعْجَبُ مِنْهُ بَطْنٌ قَدْ حَـوَاهُ
ما المشكلة هنا, فالرب قادر على كل شيء, وقد نزل إلى القبر لكي يقيمنا معه ويعطينا الحياة الأبدية


أَقَامَ هُنَـاكَ تِسْعــاً مِنْ شُهُورٍ لَدَى الظُّلُمَاتِ مِنْ حَيْضٍ غِذَاهُ
وَشَقَّ الْفَـرْجَ مَوْلُـودًا صَغِيـراً ضَعِيفاً، فَاتِحـاً لِلثَّدْى فَـاهُ
وَيَأْكُـلُ، ثمَّ يَشْـرَبُ، ثمَّ يَأْتِـى بِلاَزِمِ ذَاكَ، هَلْ هـذَا إِلهُ؟ 	
السيد المسيح تجسد على أرض وأخذ جسداً كاملاً من دون خطيئة, لكي يتم الخلاص 
فهو أكل وشرب ونام وتألم كبشر وليس كإله 


تَعَالَى اللهُ عَنْ إِفْـكِ النَّصَــارَى سَيُسأَلُ كُلَّهُمْ عَمَّـا افْتـرَاهُ 	
نصارى مين اللي انت بتكلمهم ؟
إقرا الموضوع ده عشان تتعلم 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144300


أَعُبَّـادَ الصَّلِيبِ، لأَى مَعْنِّـى يُعَظمُ أوْ يُقَبَّـحُ مَنْ رَمَاهُ؟ 	
رماه بإيه ؟؟؟
الصليب ما هو إلا وسيلة تم عليها الخلاص فنحن نفتخر به في التذكير فهو رمز للغلبة وهزيمة الشيطان فأقرا الكتاب فهو يقول :
فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة و أما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله (1كو 1 : 18)
وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن افتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم (غل 6 : 14)
راجع الروابط التالية حول الصليب
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47188
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64290


وَهَلْ تَقْضِى العقولُ بِغَيْرِ كَسْرٍ وَإحْـرَاقٍ لَهُ، وَلَمِنْ بَغَاهُ؟ 	
لماذا نحرقه أو نكسره وهو الذي كسر به المسيح الموت حيث داسه بالموت ؟ فهو علامة الخلاص التي بها تخرج الشياطين 


إِذَا رَكِبَ الإِلـهُ عَلَيْهِ كُرْهـاً وَقَدْ شُـدَّتْ لِتَسْمِيرٍ يَدَاهُ 
المسيح صلب بإرادته وليس كرهاً كما تقول


فَذَاكَ المَرْكَبُ المَلْعُـونُ حَقـا فَدُسْـهُ، لا تَبُسْـهُ إِذْ تَرَاهُ 



يُهَـانُ عَلَيْهِ رَبُّ الْخَلقِ طُرا وتَعْبُـدُهُ؟ فَإِنّكَ مِنْ عِدَاهُ 	
بل أنت من عاداه لأنه هو الوعد الإلهي منذ سقطتُ أنت, وتعاديه وليتك تقرأ الكتاب المقدس
لأنه قد دخل إلى العالم مضلون كثيرون لا يعترفون بيسوع المسيح آتياً في الجسد هذا هو المضل والضد للمسيح (2يو 1 : 7)
من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن (1يو 2 : 22)


فإِنْ عَظِّمْتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنْ قَـدْ حَوَى رَبَّ العِبَادِ، وَقَدْ عَلاَهُ
من قال أن هذا سبب التعظيم ؟!؟؟؟
ومن قال أنه يحوي رب العباد
لا يوجد محتوي وحاوي, هم متساويين في الجوهر


وَقَدْ فُقِـدَ الصَّلِيبُ، فإِنْ رَأَيْنَا لَهُ شَكْـلاً تَذَكَّرْنَا سَنَـاهُ
الصليب لم يفقد وهو موجود حتى الآن.


فَهَلاّ للقبورِ سَجَـدْتَ طُرا لَضِّم القبرِ رَبّكَ فى حَشَاهُ؟ 	
رجعنا تاني لموضوع الضم ؟؟ الصليب هو الذي تم عليه الفداء وليس القبر 
والسيد المسيح قام من القبر في اليوم الثالث ولم يبقى فيه للأبد


فَيَـا عَبْدَ المِسيحِ أَفِقْ، فَهَذَا بِدَايَتُـهُ، وَهـذَا مُنْتَهاهُ 	
لماذا تكذب ؟
الإله، لا بداية له ولا نهاية!!


"وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُم"   يوحنا 8: 32
أريد أن أقدم دعوة لكل المسلمين بأن يقرأوا الكتاب المقدس ويتأكدوا بنفسهم من الكلام
لا أن يصدقوا كل ما يقال لهم من اكاذيب

احترامي لكل مسلم باحث عن الحق


----------



## بايبل333 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع اخواى المحبة كفيت واوفيت 
الرب يباركك هل حد عندة سوال تانى ....؟


----------



## المطيعة (8 ديسمبر 2010)

سؤال أريد عنه جواب
اذا كان عيسى ابن الله وتقولون هو الله فهل 
يجتمع إلهين معا واذا اختار الله امرا وعيسى اختار امرا اخر


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 ديسمبر 2010)

استاذة المطيعة ، لفائدتك والإجابة على سؤالك في موضوع خاص يكون لكي الحرية فيه نرجو وضع السؤال في القسم التالي :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12


​


----------



## المطيعة (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد جواب لا ملاحظة
من الصعب جدا أن يقتنع الاخر بالاخر وكل واحد على ديانته


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

المطيعة قال:


> سؤال أريد عنه جواب
> اذا كان عيسى ابن الله وتقولون هو الله فهل
> يجتمع إلهين معا واذا اختار الله امرا وعيسى اختار امرا اخر


*لإجابة سؤالك جاوبى سؤالى البسيط انتى بتقولى هل يجتمع الهين 
أين قال المسيحيين بوجود الهين اريد الرابط او الدليل؟

*


----------

